# [SOLVED] ipex convergence xl drivers



## scoozme (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi everybody my first on and hope some one can help. I did a format the H.D. and reloaded xp but now I am stuck, I have no disk for the drivers . ethernet controller, video controller,video controller vga compatable
It's on a ipex convergence the motherboard has the name p5gd1-vm/s ????? 
in advance, thank's for any help you can give


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ipex convergence xl drivers*

See if these drivers will work.
Go to this site:
http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Input the following info (see Attachment) and select search
Select your operating system (XP)

Bill


----------



## scoozme (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: ipex convergence xl drivers*

Bill you and your team are Legend'snow to see if my brain can load them thank's heap's:wave::wave:


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ipex convergence xl drivers*

Let us know if they work out for you.

Bill


----------



## scoozme (Aug 15, 2010)

*Re: ipex convergence xl drivers*

Worked great Bill, went like a dream 
Thank you again to you and your team
Tony


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: ipex convergence xl drivers*

Glad you have it up and running!

Thanks,
Bill


----------

